# new to the board, hi to everyone, can you please critique my diet please?



## notts890 (Apr 15, 2008)

im doing a clean bulk

Stats: 18

5 ft7/8

12 stone 7lbs BF approxc 12/13%

Please can ya look over my bulking diet and tell me how it can be improved etc. all help welcome

MEAL 1: 130g oats

1 banana

2 scoops whey

MEAL 2: 400g white potato

200g baked beans

200g cottage cheese

MEAL 3: 75g WMS

2 scoops whey

apple and handful of almonds

MEAL 4: 125g basmati

150g turkey

loads of veg (sorry i dont weigh this out)

MEAL 5: (POST WORKOUT) 2 scoops pro recover and one orange

MEAL 6: same as meal 4 except turkey is replaced with a salmon fillet

MEAL 7: caesin shake with a handful of almonds then off to bed

what do you all think? main queries:

1) are there enough fats in my diet?

2) carbs before bed?

3) is there enough solid food? if not i may change meal 3

thanks in advance


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

To many artifical suplements in that diet i think.

Eat meat with every meal, chicken, beef, ham, duck, goat. its all great stuff.

if you can also get some seafood in, tuna, sammon, crab, macrell, eels, place, spratz, trout, squid, octopus (my fav).

to increase your weight gain use stuff like white rice, pasta, potato they all atract 5x the amount of water than they actualy weigh. This is great when your watching the scales looking for gains. also great for energy.

Cheese is your friend in bulking its high in callories and is dence, I add it to my meats and fish.

Baked beans are a nice bulking choice, I eat them quite a bit.

The important thing is to keep things intresting in your diet otherwise your find it hard.

Eat things you like inbetween meals, I like cookies & pancakes myself but dont go mad everything in moderation - if you gain to much fat just tone down the junk. but odds are your in a calloire deficent state.

If you still feel like you need the suplements (Beyond a multivtamin and a multimineral and a pro-peptide) add it in as a shake in addition to your solid meals.

Have small meals often with the pro-peptiteds it will increase the efficency of your bodys digestive process.

Drink milk during the day as well - its natures bulker (assuming your not lactose intollerent).

keep your cardio in the period of bulking to control fat gain, but in between your carido sesion do as little work as possible.

Where once you stood now you sit,

where you sat you now lie down.


----------



## notts890 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to post a long reply my good man.

im gonna invest in some pro peptide for brekkie. can use it before bed aswell so can now ditch the whey and the casein amd wms which will save a few pennies. so ill change meal 3 to a solid meal

how would it look if i changed meal 3 to 150g lean mince, 150g pasta with a home made sauce?

im training on a 10 day split eg 1 on 1 off with weekends off

also walkin to and from work everyday seems to be decent cardio

thanks again for your reply mate


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

walking to and from work is what I do for daily cardio but I also go swimming on the weekend (but I cant swim that well anymore lol).

Yea that looks much better mate. pro peptide is a great suplement its the big secret for getting big realy. More than anything else suplement wise it helped me. It will increase your apetite as well because your get less bloat from the carbs.


----------



## notts890 (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah and the vanilla flavour is gorgeous! do you know where the cheapest place i can get it is? (off the net)


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

notts890 said:


> yeah and the vanilla flavour is gorgeous! do you know where the cheapest place i can get it is? (off the net)


This dosent taste of anything but its what i use.

http://www.simplysupplements.net/product_info.php?products_id=71&osCsid=d06bbbdae6d68616947e005520ccc378


----------



## notts890 (Apr 15, 2008)

sorry mate im a bit lost. lol

are we talking about cnp pro peptide protein powder or something else?

or are these digestive enzymes you use to help digest your food better?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

notts890 said:


> sorry mate im a bit lost. lol
> 
> are we talking about cnp pro peptide protein powder or something else?
> 
> or are these digestive enzymes you use to help digest your food better?


Ahh I thought you were talking about a pill, Con uses that cnp stuff and thinks its the best thing since sliced bread. Yea its cost but if it tastes good then its worth it and its also a very good protein.

but I would use both the CNP + the pills just to be sure. It makes the digestion of the expensive protein more efficent.


----------



## notts890 (Apr 15, 2008)

lol we both got a bit confused there.

cool ill get some pro pep tomorow after work and ill order some of those pills aswell. yeah i seen con has been using the pro pep when i was readin his journal


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

notts890 said:


> lol we both got a bit confused there.
> 
> cool ill get some pro pep tomorow after work and ill order some of those pills aswell. yeah i seen con has been using the pro pep when i was readin his journal


That boy knows his diet & nutrent control. You can pick up alot of the secrets like pro pep's ect from reading between the lines of journals like that.


----------



## notts890 (Apr 15, 2008)

true, thats what this game is all albout: learning, researching and listening to others


----------

